# Interest group forums > Pest Control Industry Forum >  Bat's  in my Belfry

## wynn

I have a problem with bats in my thatched lapa!
They sit up in the apex between the poles and the thatch, them being there wouldn't be a problem if they didn't shit everywhere.
How can I get rid of them kindley? (Bunny Hugger Style)

I thought of wedging mothballs under the poles but I worry that they are flammable and I would hate to blow the roof off when I light my braai, what should I do?

----------


## Dave A

The most humane way of dealing with bats in buildings is exclusion. Not that simple at the best of times, let alone in a lapa.  :Frown:

----------


## AndyD

Batshit is big money. The organic veggie brigade can't get enough of that stuff, sounds like a business opportunity if ever there was one, I'm sure one of the experts here will help you register the guano.co.za. domain :-)

----------


## wynn

To turn the batshit into money would require scraping a matchbox full off the floor and furniture every day so it will take a long time.
At this stage mothballs seem to be the only way? any other solutions?

----------

